
What Many People Seem to Miss About iPhone Pricing - f_o_m
https://medium.com/@Factory_of_Mirrors/what-many-people-seem-to-miss-about-iphone-pricing-287943276d32
======
mollusk
I'm saying this as someone who's considering buying iPhone 8, but I still
think the iPhones are ridiculously expensive (especially here, in EU). You own
a mattress for years, but your phone is deprecated in a year or two.

My current and previous phones have been budget phones. It's so nice not
having to worry about your phone. I can drop it, I can throw (I accidentally
catapulted it a couple of meters once), I can drown it (it's waterproof, but
even if it wasn't, no big deal). I don't even have a case or screen protector.
You don't have to worry about losing it, or theft, as you're not constantly
carrying around a thousand dollars in your pocket. Conversely, with iPhone (or
any other flagship), you have to cradle it, protect it. I think the allure of
cheap phones is the lack of weight on your shoulders. I'm only considering
switching because no new android phone looks appealing to me anymore, and I
have had enough with Google.

In my opinion, the only reasonable way of owning an iPhone is buying a new one
every year, while selling the last years model around the time new one's
announced. They don't lose much value, and you're staying on top of new tech.
It's a hustle, but I know people who are successfully doing this.

~~~
f_o_m
Perhaps my experience is atypical in that I"m yet to lose or break an iPhone;
I get a new one every two years and have my last four in a drawer (you're
right I should probably have sold them).

------
Kayou
The author assumes this fact: "Assuming you are in fact getting a better
product for that extra money". However it's not necessarily true.

Question really is: is it a better product, making it worth to spend more on
it? Spending more on something doesn't always translate to a better
experience. I guess the only way to know is to try both and people switching
to android are going to find out.

For instance, people spending a lot of time on their phone will benefit way
more from a better battery life than from tiny good looking bezels. Having to
recharge your phone during the day can be quiet frustrating.

~~~
f_o_m
I meant if you are in fact subjectively getting a better product for your
money then it's worth it. This could mean different things to different people
like longer battery life, higher quality camera, etc.

More expensive products are certainly not always superior and in many cases
just the opposite.

------
sunstone
I agree with the sentiment but not with the conclusion. I spend all my time
with non-Apple products.

